# Savannah River Fishing



## martinmarinedesign (May 30, 2009)

I took my new to me Gheenoe out on Sunday in between the rains.  The river is so muddy from all of the rain we've been getting but I still managed to catch a couple of fish.  This boat is so much fun.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

That trolling motor bracket sure looks great. This should have been posted in the Fishing Reports section though.


----------



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

moved topic per martinmarine request.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Cool!  Let's see some more river reports. I always like reading about catching familiar species in unfamiliar conditions.


----------

